

Screencast + Blog: Multi-Cloud Deployment with Docker - nickstinemates
http://nick.stinemat.es/#screencast

======
nickstinemates
In this blog post, I discuss the recent screencast I did with the Docker team.
It was a ton of fun.

This may give you a sense of how I use containers, how and why I find them
useful, and a practical example of doing deployment a different way.

Candid feedback (please, don't hold back!) is appreciated.

